# Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein



## Nordangler (20. September 2007)

Moin Moin!!!!!

Es ist nun wieder Herbst und die Esox warten einmal wieder auf uns. Ich wollte ein weiteres Hechttreffen veranstalten. Nunmehr handelt es sich um das vierte Treffen. Wie immer am Arenholzer See!!!
Hier der Link zum See. www.arenholz.de

Termin entweder das letzte Oktober oder das erste Novemberwochenende. Der genaue Termin erfolgt Anfang Oktober.
Wie immer wird es sich wieder um einen Samstag handeln.

Freue mich wieder auf bekannte sowie neue Gesichter beim Treffen.#h


Tageskarte für den See kostet 10,- Euro.

Wathose ist Pflicht!!!!!

Geangelt wird entweder mit Spinnrute, Jerkrute oder 2 Ruten mit Köderfisch.

Bei Interesse können wir abends wieder gemeinsam zum Chinesen essen gehen. :m

Teilnehmerliste: 

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß

Sven


----------



## sickly86 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

in welchem see soll gefischt werden?


----------



## Nordangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



sickly86 schrieb:


> in welchem see soll gefischt werden?



Im Arenholzer See. Habe es schon geändert. Danke.

Sven


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Mich bitte mit eintragen!


Danke!


----------



## Nordangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ist hiermit geschehen.


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Lieber Gott....Gina und die Schwullen Dorsche......:k:k



Lasst es das erste Wochende im November sein !!!!!#h


Da bin ich im Norden und darf den Nordangler zum ersten mal Arm streicheln....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Sollte es davor oder danach sein, dann kann er............mich auch.#q


Also auf die Liste mit dem Reisender........ich bin auch ganz :k


----------



## Living Dead (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wenn Pikepauly seine Mefopeitsche mit nimmt zum Begutachten bin ich auch dabei ; )


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Na klar damit wollte ich angeln.
Bis 15 Pfund packt die auch einen Hecht.

Gruss
Pauly


----------



## Living Dead (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Na klar damit wollte ich angeln.
> Bis 15 Pfund packt die auch einen Hecht.
> 
> Gruss
> Pauly



Dann bitte ich darum auf die Liste gesetzt zu werde. Der See is ja hier Quasi um die Ecke. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das ganz kraut dann schon weg ist. Ich werd wohl nen bissen jerken.


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Leck mich doch am Spinner !!!!



Mal gut das ich üben 

werde ...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99713


In übrigen nehme ich noch Gelder für Tiefgefrorene Meter an....|wavey:|wavey:


Also ich meine zum Schauen, und nicht zum Kaufen !!!! Kaufen können wir bei Sven.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....Haken und Bilder von Gina......|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Junge was bin ich gespannt auf den........


----------



## Nordangler (21. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Habe euch Verrückte erst einmal eingetragen. 
Darauf einen Gurkentee!!!!!!


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin ,
das hört sich doch guuuut an . Ich hoffe es klappt diesmal bei mir und es kommt nichts dazwischen :q. Würde gerne mal meine neue Sportex ausprobieren deshalb trag mich mal mit ein Sven .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S.: Daaaanke für die PN hatte es überlesen  |supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Schon passiert!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Sven,der Elbaalsucher erstmal noch mit ????#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

du hast den Ostseeangler vergessen sven ;-)))


----------



## Madenbader (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Da sich meine Kommandierung nach Bayern zerschlagen hat, würde ich ebenfalls starkes Interesse anmelden. Kenne den See zwar noch nicht, aber Wathose und Hechtausrüstung ist klar zum.
Wie tief ist der Teich denn? Auf der von Dir angegebenen HP vermisse ich Tiefenangaben und ein paar nette Bilder.

Gruß aus Süderbrarup

Maik


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Da sich meine Kommandierung nach Bayern zerschlagen hat, würde ich ebenfalls starkes Interesse anmelden. Kenne den See zwar noch nicht, aber Wathose und Hechtausrüstung ist klar zum.
> Wie tief ist der Teich denn? Auf der von Dir angegebenen HP vermisse ich Tiefenangaben und ein paar nette Bilder.
> 
> Gruß aus Süderbrarup
> ...



Ach aus Süder, klein is die Welt!


----------



## Madenbader (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Twedt? Hab ich auch schon mal gehört. Moin moin nach nebenan|wavey:.


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Twedt? Hab ich auch schon mal gehört. Moin moin nach nebenan|wavey:.



Genau genommen in Grumby.


----------



## Madenbader (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Liegt ja direkt daneben. Dann fahre ich ja zum Hechtangeln bei Dir vorbei. Kann Dich auch aufgabeln, falls Du ne Gerstenkaltschale trinken willst. Reicht, wenn einer verzichten muss.


----------



## Stefan6 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Da sich meine Kommandierung nach Bayern zerschlagen hat, würde ich ebenfalls starkes Interesse anmelden. Kenne den See zwar noch nicht, aber Wathose und Hechtausrüstung ist klar zum.
> Wie tief ist der Teich denn? Auf der von Dir angegebenen HP vermisse ich Tiefenangaben und ein paar nette Bilder.
> 
> Gruß aus Süderbrarup
> ...


Da ist eine Tiefenkarte  http://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/public/seen/seenanzeige.php?iseenr=0009&smodus=long   mehr hab ich nicht gefunden.#h


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin !!!!

Ich wollte noch meine Mutter zum Treffen einladen .......#h#h#h

Kann ich das ?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Stefan6 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Reisender schrieb:


> Moin !!!!
> 
> Ich wollte noch meine Mutter zum Treffen einladen .......#h#h#h
> 
> Kann ich das ?????|kopfkrat


Nicht das Du uns die auf den Hals schickst |supergri|supergri|supergri
Nix dagegen #h


----------



## Madenbader (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Da ist eine Tiefenkarte http://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/public/seen/seenanzeige.php?iseenr=0009&smodus=long mehr hab ich nicht gefunden.#h


 
Klasse, vielen Dank. Dans hilft mir weiter.

Und danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl Reisender. Werden uns per PN weiter austauschen, hast ja Recht.

Gruß#h

Maik


----------



## Kay (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin zusammen


> Moin Sven,der Elbaalsucher erstmal noch mit ????#h


Dem schließe ich mich an. Bei mir wäre es wirklich eine "Kurzeinplanung".
Deshalb auch erstmal bitte mit ????. 

Wie sieht es neben Hecht denn mit Zander und Barsch aus?

Gruss Kay


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Liegt ja direkt daneben. Dann fahre ich ja zum Hechtangeln bei Dir vorbei. Kann Dich auch aufgabeln, falls Du ne Gerstenkaltschale trinken willst. Reicht, wenn einer verzichten muss.



woho gutes angebot! dankeschön, kennste den Hofladen am Ende Grumbys? Da wohn ich ; )


----------



## Living Dead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich könnt nen bisschen was über den See und die darin zu fangenden Fischchen erzählen! Interesse?


----------



## Madenbader (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Klar habe ich Interesse, man lernt ja nicht aus. Den Hofladen kenne ich. Am Ortsausgang Richtung SL auf der linken Seite in der Kurve. Da wo immer Gemüse und so steht, oder war es doch der Eierverkauf? Egal, ja kenne ich. Oh man, wieder ein wenig OT. Dat gibt Mecker vom Reisenden. Lass uns mal lieber per PN austauschen, gibt sonst noch Boardkloppe.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Klar habe ich Interesse, man lernt ja nicht aus. Den Hofladen kenne ich. Am Ortsausgang Richtung SL auf der linken Seite in der Kurve. Da wo immer Gemüse und so steht, oder war es doch der Eierverkauf? Egal, ja kenne ich. Oh man, wieder ein wenig OT. Dat gibt Mecker vom Reisenden. Lass uns mal lieber per PN austauschen, gibt sonst noch Boardkloppe.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Maik


 
Ne Ne........

Maik,

Gut gesehen aber gerne mit Leuten die ich noch nicht kenne....mal was anderes !!

Mach mal euer ding, denn ich bin zu selten im Norden..#6#6 Und bin froh wenn ich was lesen kann von euch.....#h


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Nicht das Du uns die auf den Hals schickst |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Nix dagegen #h


 
Hmmm !!!

Blond....Blaue Augen und ...na ja..Pepp |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich könnt nen bisschen was über den See und die darin zu fangenden Fischchen erzählen! Interesse?


 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt !!!!

Der Sven kennt ja nur Gina Wild und Schwule Dorsch......


Also los.......#6


----------



## Kay (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin zusammen


> Ich könnt nen bisschen was über den See und die darin zu fangenden Fischchen erzählen! Interesse?


Aber immer doch #6
Das Vorkommen und die Bestandsdichte verschiedener Raubfische würde schon Einfluss auf mein mitgeführtes Ködersortiment haben. 

Die Homepage des Sees macht irgendwie überhaupt keine Angabe über Fischvorkommen. Also mal raus mit den Infos...:q...mit einem freundlichen "Bitte" natürlich.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Living Dead (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Aaaaalso wir fischen eigentlich meistens Anfang Mai dort. Später ist es oft sehr nervig mit den ganzen Grünalgen. Anfang Nov ist das aber hoffentlich vorbei.

Zander gibts keinen alzu schlechten Bestand leider ist es sehr schwer sie von Land aus zu Fangen. Es gibt ein Paar Stellen wo man die nötigen Tiefen erreichen kann und mit nem Gufi wie PB Größe E oder nem Saltshaker in 4" durchaus die Chance auf nen Zanderchen hat. Wichtig ist hierbei natürlich, dass man keine 25gr Jigköpfe verwenden sonder eher in Richtung 10 gr. 

Hauptfisch ist aber ganz klar der Hecht der in dem sehr sauberen See wirklich gute Bedingungen zum Wachsen hat! Ich würde mal schätzen das ca 80 Prozent der Angler am See mit nem 22gr Effzett fischen und so hatten wir mit Gufi,Jerks und Co wirklich gute Erfolge. Gerade weil alle den doch so gut fliegenden Blinker bevorzugen.Jerken bringt wirklich sehr gut Erfolge, leider ist ES enorm anstrengen und aufwending wenn man bis zum Bauch im Wasser steht. Ich rate eher dazu nen Paar mittlere Jerks wie Slider, Cat Walk oder Buster Jerk (klein) an einer normalen harten Spinnrute zu verwenden. Als gute Köder haben sich bei uns heraus gestellt:

-Kopyto Größe 6 an nem 3gr Kopf langsam durchs Mittelwasser gezupft.
-Jerks wie Crazy Cob 18cm
-Illex Freddy Catwalk 17cm french Ayu
-Dicke dünblechige Blinker die sehr flach laufe
-Bucktail Spinner Größe 5 aufwärts

Im Prinzip alles was sonst auch Hechte bringt und flach läut, denn meistens fischt man in Tiefen von ca 2m. Oft steigen die Hechte direkt vor der Wathose ein. Es könnte also spaßig werden! 

Barsche gibts auch ne ganze Menge is jedoch die Frage ob sie gerade in Wurfweite sind und in Fresslaune. Kleine twister und Spinner sollte man aber definitiv mit nehmen!

Vllt konnte ich ja helfen#h


----------



## Kay (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

@Living Dead: 
Dank Dir für die Infos. Super Info. #6

Wenn ich auf die Tiefenkarte schaue kommt mir gleich noch eine Frage in den Sinn: In welcher Ecke des Sees würde gefischt werden? Ahrenholz, Lürschau oder Hermannsort? Bei Letzterem sehen die Tiefenlinien verdammt interessant aus.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Living Dead (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Kay schrieb:


> @Living Dead:
> Dank Dir für die Infos. Super Info. #6
> 
> Wenn ich auf die Tiefenkarte schaue kommt mir gleich noch eine Frage in den Sinn: In welcher Ecke des Sees würde gefischt werden? Ahrenholz, Lürschau oder Hermannsort? Bei Letzterem sehen die Tiefenlinien verdammt interessant aus.
> ...



Also normal kann man hingehen wo man will! Weiss jetzt nich genau wie das jetzt bei diesem Treffen hier ablaufen soll! Ja nen Paar interssante Stellen gibts da 10gr Jigkopf an nem 4er Saltshaker und ne dünne Gflochtene sollten weit genug fliegen um auf Tiefe zu kommen.


----------



## Stefan6 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Kay schrieb:


> @Living Dead:
> Dank Dir für die Infos. Super Info. #6
> 
> Wenn ich auf die Tiefenkarte schaue kommt mir gleich noch eine Frage in den Sinn: In welcher Ecke des Sees würde gefischt werden? Ahrenholz, Lürschau oder Hermannsort? Bei Letzterem sehen die Tiefenlinien verdammt interessant aus.
> ...


Beim Hechttreffen wo ich dabei war,waren wir an verschiedenen Stellen am See.Und an Sven seinem eignem Gewässer|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Liste ist wieder aktuell.
Hauptfisch ist der Hecht. Im November hat man auch gute Chancen eine schöne Barschstrecke hinzulegen. Zander sind vereinzelnd da. Richtig gute Ecken gibt es im See. Wo verrate ich hier allerdings nicht. Beim Treffen verrate ich dann die eine oder andere Ecke.

Die Hechte sind zu knacken.

Sven


----------



## Living Dead (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Nochma was ganz anderes: Kann jemand ne Harrison mit zum Treffen nehmen? Und könnte ich die dann vllt mal in die Hand nehmen? Egal welches WG will nur mal wissen ob die wirklich so schnell sind.


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!!!!
> 
> Es ist nun wieder Herbst und die Esox warten einmal wieder auf uns. Ich wollte ein weiteres Hechttreffen veranstalten. Nunmehr handelt es sich um das vierte Treffen. Wie immer am Arenholzer See!!!
> Hier der Link zum See. www.arenholz.de
> ...



Das Treffen steht fest. Es ist der 03 November.


----------



## Madenbader (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Passt und ist gebont. Noch ein guter Monat hin, schade eigentlich.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Maik der Monat geht schnell um. 

Sind ja auch schon 10 Teilnehmer.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wieder einer mehr.

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Habe den See kurzfristig angetestet. In 2 Stunden einen 70er Hecht und 2 Barsche mitte 30 cm.

Sven


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

03 November passt wie meine Gummihose !!!!!

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Die ich noch nicht angehabt habe....:m:m


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Reisender schrieb:


> 03 November passt wie meine Gummihose !!!!!



Ích weiß du Vollbluterotiker!!!!!!:l


Sven


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ích weiß du Vollbluterotiker!!!!!!:l
> 
> Sven


 

Ja Sven......#h


Lehrerin: Was ist Erotik Fritzchen ???? 

Fritzchen: Wenn man/n einer Frau mit einer Feder langsam den Rücken streichelt !!

Lehrerin: Und was ist Pervers ???

Fritzchen: Wenn an der Feder das Huhn noch hängt !!



Sven, ich habe grade mit meinem Bruder Sven gesprochen !! Er würde auch mit kommen !!! Aber er kann noch nicht 100% zu sagen, da er nicht weiß ob er Arbeiten muß...also kanst du ihn mit einem kleinen ????? mit auf die liste setzen....#h


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Nochma was ganz anderes: Kann jemand ne Harrison mit zum Treffen nehmen? Und könnte ich die dann vllt mal in die Hand nehmen? Egal welches WG will nur mal wissen ob die wirklich so schnell sind.


 

Ich habe einen gefunden, der 2 hat !!! #h#h
Ob er sie mit bringt kann ich nicht versprechen !!!! |wavey:|wavey:

Und ob du sie dann auch noch anfasse darfst......das steht in den Sternen !!!#c#c


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

@Reisender
Jetzt hab ichs gesehen, daß ist ja alles der Gleiche Kerl.
Man ist der scharf auf Ruten!


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Reisender
> Jetzt hab ichs gesehen, daß ist ja alles der Gleiche Kerl.
> Man ist der scharf auf Ruten!


 

Ja sag ich doch !!!!!:m


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hoffendlich gebt ihr ihm ne Harrison in die Hand - dann braucht er seine P&M Jig nicht mehr weil er sich dann auch ne Harrison zulegt 

Vielleicht sollte ich mich da auch anmelden |kopfkrat. 
Harrison, Salthya - schick, schick.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Jeder der mal testen will, gibt beim Chinesen ein Bier aus.
Hoffe nur ich stehe nicht als Vollproll da, der sein Tackle vorführt, weil das war eigentlich nicht mein Ziel. 

Bin ich so reingeschliddert.

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Naja das sind halt Sachen, die man nicht alle Tage zu sehen bekommt und nun bietet sich diese Möglichkeit sich sowas anzugucken. Vielleicht solltest du nochmal ne Liste von anderen Gerätschaften machen die du so bei dir versteckt hälst


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jeder der mal testen will, gibt beim Chinesen ein Bier aus.
> Hoffe nur ich stehe nicht als Vollproll da, der sein Tackle vorführt, weil das war eigentlich nicht mein Ziel.
> 
> Bin ich so reingeschliddert.
> ...


 

Na dann bestell schon mal ein Zimmer !!! Das werden bestimmt viele Biere werden !!! Ich finde es geil wenn einer klasse sachen hat und auch mal das eine oder ander zeigt !!! So weiß ich zumindest was mir noch so alles fehlt !!#h#h

Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch mal meine Fleigenrute aus Schweden schicken lasen !!! Die ist schon 25 Jahre alt und hat den Namen *Shakespeare oder so...*Zumindest ist das Teil schon reif fürs Museum...


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

@Chrizzi
Der Rest ist alles Sportex, da kannst keinen mit schocken.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Naja immerhin Harrison und Salthya  Sowas steht hier nicht im Laden (leider).


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Und wer bringt nun ne Blechpeitsche mit.
Die wollte ich schon immer mal befummeln.


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich habe da was zum befummeln!!!  Hart wie Kruppstahl. ;-)

Sven

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Sven Bruder von Reisender ?
13. Finn

Und wieder 2 mehr. Gerade aktuallisiert auf meiner HP und schon muß ich wieder neu machen.
__________________


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

@Pikepauly viel Spaß dabei  und Nordangler dann auch


Edit: bevor ich das vergesse: TAATÜÜÜÜ........


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und wer bringt nun ne Blechpeitsche mit.
> Die wollte ich schon immer mal befummeln.


 
Die Schnitze ich dir aus meinem Gefangenden Hecht seinen Gräten !!:m

Vielleicht hat Nordangler ja sowas....#6


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, bin die Nummer 14 !!!!#6

Ist die Tageskarte vor Ort erhältlich???;+

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Sven Bruder von Reisender ?
13. Finn
14. Borstenwurm


Tageskarte bekommen wir morgens.


Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Jo, ich bin dabei !!!

Ist auch schon eine Uhrzeit für den 3.11 geplant???


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin dabei !!!
> 
> Ist auch schon eine Uhrzeit für den 3.11 geplant???



Um 07.00 Uhr wird sich getroffen am Strand in Lürschau.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin ,
von mir aus kann es losgehen |supergri . Hab mir heute morgen schon mal ein paar neue Gufi´s gekauft um die Hechte zu ärgern |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Living Dead (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich werds mit nem wießen Snaps in 20gr versuchen ; )


----------



## Madenbader (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ui, da sagste ja was. Schnell mal in meiner MeFo-Köderbox stöbern. *Klöder, klirr*! |kopfkrat Büschen klein die Teile, oder biste gar ein Esox minimus#c#h:q?

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Living Dead (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hm das mit den großen Ködern und dicken Hechte klappt meisten eh nich bei mir!


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Mich kannst du auch auf die Liste setzten:m

Ich möchte mal schauen ob ich das Hechtangeln hinbekomme#h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Äh!
Sven, ich habe ein Problem.
Wenn das um 7 Uhr losgeht, müsste ich um 3 Uhr nachts so sinnig aufstehen und losfahren?
Mit soner Anfangszeit hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet, auch wenn natürlich beim Angeln der frühe Angler den Hecht fängt.

Doof jetzt.


----------



## Nordangler (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler + 4 Mann
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Sven Bruder von Reisender ?
13. Finn
14. Borstenwurm

Pike sonst einen Tag früher kommen. Günstige Pension haben wir hier. 16 Euronen die Nacht.

Sven


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Gut Sven, dann schreib ich Dir mal nacher ne PN wegen der Pension, damit ich da mal anrufen kann.

Danke!

Pauly


----------



## Torsk1 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Nordangler schrieb:


> 1. Nordangler
> 2. PMangeln
> 3. Pikepauly
> 4. Reisender
> ...


Wolltest du mich nicht mithaben|kopfkrat:c

Oder zähl ich zu den +4 beim Ostseeangler|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Da sind doch noch ein paar Teilnehmer von weiter weg.
Wenn von denen schon einer am Abend vorher da ist, wäre es schön mal ne PN zu haben.
Könnte man abends büschen schnacken. Reisender???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler + 4 Mann
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Sven Bruder von Reisender ?
13. Finn
14. Borstenwurm
15. Torsk1

Doch Torsk1 gerade dich will ich mit haben.  ;-)


Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

sven bei mir kommen 5 weitere mit!


----------



## Nordangler (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

wie viele seit ihr nun gesamt??

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

grad eben waren es mit Torsk1 und mir 7 man!
evtl. noch1 oder 2 weitere die noch nicht genau wussten ob sie frei haben!


----------



## Nordangler (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Na denn!!!!

Hier die neue Liste.

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler + 5 Mann + 2 Mann evtl.  
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Sven Bruder von Reisender ?
13. Finn + Bruder 
14. Borstenwurm
15. Torsk1


----------



## Madenbader (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

@ Björn: Nicht das ich jetzt doppelt auftauche. Stehe hier ja schon als gemeldet und an anderer Stelle ebenfalls auf deiner Liste#c.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Nordangler (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Reisender
5. Living Dead
6. hornhechteutin
7. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler + 5 Mann + 2 Mann evtl. 
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Sven Bruder von Reisender ?
13. Finn + Bruder 
14. Borstenwurm
15. Torsk1
16. OGTreia zu 50%

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> @ Björn: Nicht das ich jetzt doppelt auftauche. Stehe hier ja schon als gemeldet und an anderer Stelle ebenfalls auf deiner Liste#c.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Maik


nee nee Maik ;-))
ist bedacht !

bleibt so wie ich sagte Sven :m


----------



## Nordangler (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Man gut ihr werdet euch einig. 

Ich werde wohl mal am 03. mit ner Drop-Shot-Montage versuchen. Habe mir die Jacksonrute zugelegt und werde es mal testen.

Sven


----------



## Reisender (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo,

Leider muß ich meine Teilnahme absagen.....

Ich habe Sven grade eine PN gesendet mit denn Gründen.....

Ich bin sehr entteuscht darüber, aber leider ist nichts zu machen. Denn ich hatte auch noch die Ostsee und Fischen mit meinem Bruder auf dem Program...

Und ich dachte nun mal nach 2 Jahren schuften kann ich mal 2 Wochen  Urlaub machen.....Na ja nun mache ich 2 Wochen Daumdrehen im Saarland.

Ich Wünsche allen viel Spaß mit Sven und fangt ja einen größeren Hecht wie Thomas9904


----------



## Nordangler (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Leider mußte Reisender absagen und somit sind wir 2 Mann weniger. Aber das soll uns nicht hindern zum Treffen und zum gemeinsamen angeln und Spaß haben.
Reisender wir werden uns bemühen, deinen Wunsch zu erfüllen.

Sven


1. Nordangler
2. PMangeln
3. Pikepauly
4. Living Dead
5. hornhechteutin
6. stefan6
7. Ostseeangler + 5 Mann + 2 Mann evtl. 
8. Kay
9. Madenbader
10. Lars Groß
11. Leif Karls
12. Finn + Bruder 
13. Borstenwurm
14. Torsk1
15. OGTreia zu 50%


----------



## Reisender (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Glaube mit Sven....

Ich könnte :v


Habe mich schon so auf das Treffen gefreud !!


Und zu meinem Wunsch !!! 

Zeigt es ihn..........................|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

So noch knapp 14 Tage. Hat keiner mehr Lust oder Interesse??

Sven


----------



## Living Dead (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich glaub der Chrizzi will mit! |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ja ich weiß noch nicht wie das zeitlich alles passt, aber man kann ja noch recht kurzfristig zusagen


----------



## Nordangler (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Dann mußte ihn noch mal überreden.

Sven


----------



## Madenbader (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ach so, vielleicht auch ganz interessant zu wissen. Ich werde zu späterer Stunde nicht mit zum Chinesen gehen. Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei den anderen so aussieht. Nicht ganz unwichtig, damit Sven entsprechend viele Tische vorbestellen kann.


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Kein Problem Madenbader. Werden auch ohne dich satt!!!! 

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

ja sven ich schliesse mich Madenbader an, Chinaman ist nix fürn Ostseeangler ;-)))
und ich habe abends noch was vor ;-))
freue mich schon drauf ;-))


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

@ Living Dead      

Ich habe einen gefunden der eine Harrison hat und auch mitbringt!!!


Es ist der_Pikepaul_


_Und die frage, hast du einen Fotoknips, da ich doch mal sehen möchte wie du mit der Rute aussiehst !! _

_Und Pikepaule......_

Halt mal den Bordstein frei, denn das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen mit meiner Teilnahme !!!.........

Denn du kennst das doch !!!

Schatz packe die Koffer ich habe im Lotto Gewonnen !!!:m

Sie: Ach wir Verreisen ??? #6#6

Er: Nein du ziehst aus.......:k:k:k

...............................................................


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Armer PikePauly... nun muss er neben der Salthya/TP C3000, noch die Harrison mitschleppen.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Macht doch nix.


----------



## Living Dead (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Macht doch nix.



Thx a lot


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Das braucht man eigentlich nicht testen.
Kaufen, angeln und glücklich sein.


----------



## Living Dead (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das braucht man eigentlich nicht testen.
> Kaufen, angeln und glücklich sein.



Genau das ist es was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ; )


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Nur noch 8 Tage. Was freue ich mich schon darauf.

Sven


----------



## Stefan6 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Bei mir wird es leider nix,wünsch Euch viel Spaß|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Schade Stefan, dann beim nächsten Mal.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Also ich habe Lust zum Chinesen, denn nach einem durchangelten Tag kommt der Vielfraß in mir durch.
Vielleicht kommt noch ein Angelkollege aus Schafflund mit > das klärt sich in den nächsten Tagen ab.

Wo ist der Chinese? In Lürschau?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ne in Schleswig. Der beste in Deutschland. 
Mit dir sind wir auf jeden Fall zu dritt zum Essen.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hoffentlich hat mein Kollege auch Zeit > dann wären wir zu Viert !

Frage:

Wie ist die Grundbeschaffenheit im See? > Hänger?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wenn du möchtest, kannst du viel dort verlieren. Es gibt Fels, Kies und Sandgründe.

Sven


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Naja auf Sand und Kies verliert man ja nicht viel, es sei da steckt ein dicker Stein oder Ast drin den man dann trifft.


Edit: Wenn Living Dead mich mitnimmt bin ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Mann bin ich heiss!


----------



## Nordangler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Geh duschen. 


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin ,
so die Haken sind geschärft , ein paar neue Gufis sind auch noch eingepackt , die Sportex gesegnet , Rolle neu bespult , es kann losgehen :q:q . Samstag um 5,30 Uhr fahren wir , Thomas vom Landesverbandsforum und ich , dann los und freuen uns auf schöne Hechte :q.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Madenbader (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Naja auf Sand und Kies verliert man ja nicht viel, es sei da steckt ein dicker Stein oder Ast drin den man dann trifft.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wenn Living Dead mich mitnimmt bin ich wohl auch dabei.


 
Den gabel ich unterwegs auf. Fahre von Süderbrarup aus ja quasi direkt bei ihm vorbei. Wenn Du also auch noch mit zusteigen möchtest, klären wir das am besten per PN.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

7 uhr am strand oder wie war das sven?


----------



## Living Dead (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ja ich werd aufgegabelt = ) Bin grad in HH zur Schule und komme am Freitag nachmittag wieder nach hause!


----------



## Nordangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ja um 7.00 Uhr am Strand.

Torsk1 hat leider auch abgesagt.

Vieleicht finden sich hier noch kurz entschlossende Angler zum mitmachen.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin !:vik:

Die finden sich !#6

Mein Angelkollege ( Chris) aus Schafflund hat grünes Licht gegeben!:m

Bei Borstenwurm also noch eine Person hinzufügen > Er hat auch Lust abends zum Chinesen in Schleswig!|bla:

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Habe noch eine Frage:|bigeyes

Wenn ich Schleswig - Schuby abfahre, wie komme ich am schnellsten zu Lürschauer Strand?;+

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Nordangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Frage:|bigeyes
> 
> Wenn ich Schleswig - Schuby abfahre, wie komme ich am schnellsten zu Lürschauer Strand?;+
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm



Von der Abfahrt A7 Schleswig/Schuby ist Lürschau ausgeschildert. Du fährst durch das ganze Dorf auf der Hauptstraße und ca 200 Meter hinter dem Dorfausgang ist dann die Einfahrt zum Hauptstrand.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Danke erstmal!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Da hab ich doch noch eine Frage:

Welche Köder waren beim letzten Hechttreffen im Arenholzer See erfolgreich?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Mir wurde gesagt, ich soll Spinner gr 3-5 und Effzett Blinker einpacken  Mal sehen was sich da finden lässt.


----------



## Living Dead (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hamakuru geht auch toll!


----------



## Nordangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Welche Köder waren beim letzten Hechttreffen im Arenholzer See erfolgreich?
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm



Effzett-Blinker, Spinner 3-5 in rot, Jackson Softjerk.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hamakuru geht auch toll!


 
Was ist "Hamakuru"??????;+;+;+

oder meist du "Hakuma"?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Jackall Bros. (Illex) Deka-Hamakuru

Ein kleinerer Wobbler.


----------



## Nordangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wat freuen wir uns schon auf Samstag.

Sven


----------



## Kay (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin zusammen

Sorry...aber seit 10 Min. ist es amtlich. Ich muss Samstag arbeitstechnisch ran. 
Da ich wie eingangs ja erwähnt, eh ein Wackelkandidat war, nimmt es mir hoffentlich keiner übel. 

Euch Verbliebenen viel Spass und Erfolg. Das Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht werden.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Nordangler (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Alles klar Kay. Schade aber nicht zu ändern. Werden an dich denken beim Hechte drillen.  

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Sven !

Ich habe den Drop Shot Thread mal beäugt!

Bring bitte zum Hechttreffen so eine Montage mit
> Würde mich schon mal interessieren, wie sowas aussieht und wie man damit fischt!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Habe alles dabei. Werde damit nämlich wohl fischen um Barsche zu erlegen. Hechte lasse ich für euch. Bin da ja Kumpel.

Sven


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Sven!
Ist die Teilnehmerliste aktuell?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Leider mußte Reisender absagen und somit sind wir 2 Mann weniger. Aber das soll uns nicht hindern zum Treffen und zum gemeinsamen angeln und Spaß haben.
> Reisender wir werden uns bemühen, deinen Wunsch zu erfüllen.
> 
> Sven
> ...


 
ja stimmt diese liste?


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ne, trag mich auch mal mit ein.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Auf der Liste ganz oben im Thread stehen nur 10 Boardies.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

chrizzi bist doch drin ,-)


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ah seh schon


----------



## Reisender (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Jungs/Männer...#6

Ich wünsche euch viel Gaudi und Fette Hechte....|wavey:

Und wie vom Sven versprochen, legt mal ein Hecht der größer ist wie Thomass9904 hin....!!!:m

*Am besten so, das er denkt, das er auf dem Bild ein Kauli in der Hand hält !!!*|bigeyes|bigeyes

Nicht das ich ihn nicht mag, aber ich möchte ihn mal wie Rumpelstilzchen um Herd laufen sehen !!:q:q:q:q

Ich werde ihn mal einen Link schicken, damit er weiß was auf ihn zu kommt..:g:g


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Nein die Liste ist nicht aktuell.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin ,


Reisender schrieb:


> Und wie vom Sven versprochen, legt mal ein Hecht der größer ist wie Thomass9904 hin....!!!:m
> 
> 
> , aber ich möchte ihn mal wie Rumpelstilzchen um Herd laufen sehen !!:q:q:q:q



alleine um die Geschichte mit dem Herd zu sehen werden wir uns sicher Mühe geben :q:q:q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reisender (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> alleine um die Geschichte mit dem Herd zu sehen werden wir uns sicher Mühe geben :q:q:q .
> ...


 
Habe ihn auch schon angeschrieben......er kommt bestimmt auch noch mal hier durch !!....Da er ja schon meine PN beantwortet hat !!#6


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Bei www.prologicfishing.com gibt schöne Hechtdrillszenen (Musky?) zum Einstimmen auf unser Treffen!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Living Dead (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir über 10 hechte kommen ; )


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Kannst ja gucken, was du mit dem 4Play Swim & Jerk rausgekitzelst bekommst.


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Habe mir mal so ein Teil gekauft!

Der 4Play soll super laufen, aber ob die Hechte im Arenholzer See davon auch überzeugt sind, wird sich noch zeigen.
Erst mal muss ich nach der richtigen Rute dafür in meiner Ausrüstung suchen, denn 52g ist für einen Spinnköder auch nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir über 10 hechte kommen ; )




Die letzten beiden Treffen waren jeweils über 20 Hechte.
Wollen wir also das beste hoffen.

Soll ich noch ne Ersensuppe für Mittags kochen gegen kleine Umlage??

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

also ich habe schon etwas bei...für mich brauchst nichts machen Sven...Danke ;-))


----------



## Chrizzi (1. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Habe mir mal so ein Teil gekauft!
> 
> Der 4Play soll super laufen,



Das Teil läuft auch super... Living Dead wird vermutlich den ohne Schaufel mitnehmen, ich werd wahrscheinlich den mit Schaufel mitnehmen - wobei der ohne Schaufel "schlängelnder" läuft.


----------



## segelwoody (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo ihr leut!!!!!

hier ist segelwoody aus hh-hamm!

ich würde gerne auch mitkommen, gibt es noch ne möglichkeit für mich dabei zu sein?

war am 02.06 dabei und es hat riesen spaß gemacht. 

falls jemand ne mitfahrgelegenheit hätte, wäre super!!!!!

ich bin nur per telefon erreichbar!
040/2196879, 0160/99226142


viele grüße sendet euch segelwoody


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Habe pike mal ne PN geschickt.
Hoffe das morgen um die Zeit, die ersten Esox verhaftet sind.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

ich hoffe das auch sven ;-))
werde mich der Angelegenheit mal annehmen ;-)) und hoffen das es klappt...


----------



## Madenbader (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Morgen ist es endlich soweit. Freue mich schon. Also ne Erbsensuppe würde ich ja glatt nehmen Sven, natürlich gegen Bezahlung. Wenn dies denn noch aktuell ist. Schaue heute Abend noch mal hier rein.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Madenbader (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Von der Abfahrt A7 Schleswig/Schuby ist Lürschau ausgeschildert. Du fährst durch das ganze Dorf auf der Hauptstraße und ca 200 Meter hinter dem Dorfausgang ist dann die Einfahrt zum Hauptstrand.
> 
> Sven


 
Der Strandabschnitt gehört wohl nicht zum See, oder? Denn Lürschau ist ja nicht gleich Arenholz. Hat jemand ne Adresse vom Strandabschnitt, die ich in mein Navi eingeben kann? Komme aus Richtung Kappeln und muss wohl nicht bis zum Kreisverkehr nähe Autobahn fahren. Sollte vorher ne Gelegenheit geben, um an den See / Strandabschnitt zu gelangen.

Gruß

Der Orientierungslose


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Normalerweise bin ich immer für Erbsensuppe zu haben, aber den ganzen Tag in der Wathose und dann so ein deftiges Gericht > das hat bei mir extreme Geruchsbelästigungen zur Folge!
Mein Kumpel und ich nehmen uns Brote mit, denn abends geht ja zum Chinesen!!!!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Madenbader!

Schau einfach mal bei Google Maps in der Hybridkarte nach!

Was waren das noch Zeiten als es noch keine Handys und Navis gab!


----------



## Madenbader (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

War gerade im Routenplaner drin. Aber der See ist groß. Wo zum Teufel ist dieser Strandabschnitt? Und was heißt hier das waren noch Zeiten? Schau Dir mal diese ganzen modernen Köder etc. an. Da lob ich mir meine guten alten Twister, die fangen auch|rolleyes. Werde aber weiter im Internet, was es früher auch nicht gab, nach einem Strandabschnitt suchen#c.


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Warte mal kurz!


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich glaub, dat is er!

Hinterm Ortsende links ( von Schuby aus)

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Madenbader (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Die Grafik hab ich auch gerade im Internet gefunden. Denke Du hast Recht. Sieht wirklich nach einem Strandabschnitt aus. Werde dann morgen früh nach einer großen Truppe mit Schirmdrinks Ausschau halten|muahah:. Hab Dank großer Mann|wavey:.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Die Grafik hab ich auch gerade im Internet gefunden. Denke Du hast Recht. Sieht wirklich nach einem Strandabschnitt aus. Werde dann morgen früh nach einer großen Truppe mit Schirmdrinks Ausschau halten|muahah:. Hab Dank großer Mann|wavey:.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Maik


 
Ich bin zwar nicht groß, aber dick !!!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich bin auch nicht gross aber das andere.


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wieviele sind wir morgen eigentlich?

Habe gerade mal die Wetterprognose angesehen > Hoffentlich haben die Wetterfrösche nur einmal unrecht ! > Schietwetter in Lürschau

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Büschen Regen macht ja nix, nur zu stürmisch sollte es nicht sein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Living Dead (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Total Hechtwetter!


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Salthya Wetter.


----------



## Living Dead (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Was für einen Hecht-Köder willste eigentlich mit dem Stock schmeissen?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

So Leute meine Sachen sind gepackt, morgen noch diverse Jungs einsammeln und schon fliegen die Köder richtung Horizont... ;-)))))


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Büschen Regen macht ja nix, nur zu stürmisch sollte es nicht sein.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pauly


 
Die Wettervorhersage von der Anglerboardstartseite sagt morgen für Lürschau Regen und Windgeschwindigkeiten bis 40km/h voraus.|kopfkrat

Aber zum Glück sind wir ja in Wathose und Watjacke eingepackt!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm ( Lars ):z:z:z


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Tja einige haben abgesagt. Mal schauen wer morgen alles eintrudelt.

Sven

PS. Die Erbsensuppe lassen wir, Dafür ist ein Imbiss 500 Meter weiter.


----------



## Madenbader (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Also Wetter.de sagt 14% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit (Ist das ein Wort? Egal!) voraus. Dazu Wind / Boen von 20 - 39 km/ h bei Wind aus W-NW. Sonnenscheindauer ne gute halbe Stunde. Beste Voraussetzungen möcht ich mal meinen#6.* 20 / 39 km/h* Windrichtung



 WNW* 20 / 39 km/h* Windrichtung



 WNW


----------



## Living Dead (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Top Sache, Chrizzi und ich sind auch heiß ; )


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Imbiss ist immer gut, denn mein Pansen muss immer Arbeit haben !

Jetzt nur noch schnell Brote schmieren, Auto beladen und ab zu Bett!

Um 6 hol ich meinen Kollegen (Chris) in Schafflund ab und dann auf zum Arenholzer See!

Gruß Lars


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsche ich Euch ,
sooo Auto ist beladen , mal sehen was ich diesmal vergessen hab |supergri ne Pott Kaffe trinken und dann geht es gleich los . Wir sehen und am See |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Borstenwurm (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Jo, geht ab !
Nur noch schnell ins Bad, ein paar Sachen einpacken und dann mit Vollgas Richtung A7!

Gruß Borsti


----------



## Nordangler (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wo bleibt ihr??  ;-) Ich warte und nun gehts ans Wasser.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Wo bleibt ihr??  ;-) Ich warte und nun gehts ans Wasser.
> 
> Sven


pöö wir waren schneller als Sven und haben auf IHN gewartet :q. So bin gerade zurück vom Treffen und es war wie erwartet , klasse . Hab viele Boardis kennenlernen dürfen wie Björn den ich sonst nur vom schreiben her kannte oder Borstenwurm . Der wohnt in Leck war aber schon mal bei mir in der Firma in Eutin :q . Tja was die Fänge betrifft kann ich nur sagen das Thomas schon mal das Kleidchen aus dem Schrank holen darf , ein Ü90 Hecht mit 6 kg wurde verhaftet . Bei mir lief es wie immer . Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ( der war aber klasse und war der erste Fisch des Tages :q ) ist der ganze Tag für den Ar..h :q . Ein klasse Hechtbiss hab ich deshalb wohl auch noch versemmelt :q.
Für mich steht schon mal fest nach diesem Tag das ich alles versuchen werde für Mai 2008 mir den Termin freizuschaufeln den Sven festlegen wird . Also Sven vielen Dank für die Orga und mich hat der See nicht zum letzten mal gesehen 2008 komme ich wieder :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

dann sehen wir uns da micha ;-))


ps. gruss an den sch....pumpen-inhaber ;-))))))) insider vom imbiss ;-))

wenn ich den Namen noch wüsste???????


----------



## Borstenwurm (3. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Das war wirklich ein toller Tag am Arenholzer See !!!

Ich konnte meinen persönlichen Rekord beim Hechtangeln mit einem 92er Krokodil von 12Pfd brechen.

Der Tag fing mit Sprühregen an! Nachdem der Regen aufgehört hatte, frischte der Wind ziemlich stark auf.

Mein Kollege Chris und ich fischten an einer steilen Scharkante. 

Nachdem ich alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert hatte, wühlte ich noch mal in meinen Köderboxen. Dort fanden sich ein paar Snaps in 25g. Ich entschied mich für blau - silberne Modell. Eigentlich wollte ich mit diesem Köder nur ein paar Probewürfe gegen den Wind machen. Das Stahlvorfach hatte ich abmontiert. Der Snap donnerte gen Horizont.

 Auf einmal Hänger, dachte ich jedenfalls im ersten Moment, doch dann setzte sich der Hänger in Bewegung. Nach ca. 2min zeigte sich ein Monster an der Oberfläche. Kescher in weiter Ferne und Chris war auch nicht zu sehen.

Also ruhig bleiben und den Hecht vorsichtig ausdrillen. Nach dem Stranden bin ich erst einmal auf meine Knie gesunken und habe diesen prachtvollen Fisch bewundert. Chris staunte nicht schlecht. Er war zum Auto gegangen, um sich einen Snack zu gönnen. Als Nächstes wurde erstmal Sven informiert. 

Vermutlich war dies nur ein Glücksfang, denn den Rest des Tages tat sich nichts mehr an meiner Rute.

Danke an den Nordangler, der dieses Treffen ermöglicht hat!!!

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos!

Als ich endlich zu Hause war, wurde der Fisch filetiert und in Stücke geschnitten. Das war eine Mordsschweinerei in der Küche. 

Den Kopf habe ich anschliessend noch gekocht, um den Unterkiefer als Erinnerung fertig zu machen.

Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag, welcher noch viel schöner gewesen wäre, wenn der Rest der Truppe auch noch einige Hechte auf die Schuppen gelegt hätte.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf ein weiteres Hechttreffen im Mai 2008 bei besserem Wetter und noch besseren Fängen.

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Reisender (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Gratulation zu deinem schönen großen Hecht !!

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*



Reisender schrieb:


> Gratulation zu deinem schönen großen Hecht !!
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 
Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Gehe jetzt zu Bett! Endlich!


----------



## Madenbader (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ja, es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Nachdem Andreas und ich zuerst fett im Schlamm eingesackt sind, haben wir dann ja doch noch schöne Stellen zu reinwaten gefunden. Der Biss von Andreas hatte es richtig in sich. Immer wieder schön anzusehen, wenn die Wasseroberfläche plötzlich regelrecht explodiert. Schade, dass es nicht zur Landung des Fisches kam, ich hätte sehr gerne das Keschern übernommen. Dann halt beim nächsten Mal. Das die Hechte gestern einfach nicht wollten, konnte ja niemand ahnen. Fakt ist aber, dass da richtig dicke Klopper drin rumschwimmen. Sven sagte ja bereits zu Beginn, dass wir bitte alles über 50 entnehmen sollten. Damit der Nachwuchs zukünftig nicht mit so vielen Bißwunden zurecht kommen muss. Und beim letzten Hechttreffen an diesem See sind ja 20 Hechte ans Band gekommen. Der größte Hecht von Sven am Arenholzer See hatte übrigens stolze 1,17 Meter, wie ich in einem Gespräch erfahren durfte. Ich werde dort im Frühjahr den nächsten Anlauf starten, das steht fest.
Petri noch mal an Borstenwurm zu diesem schönen Fisch. Wer konnte ahnen, dass der Snaps zur Geheimwaffe wird.

Gruß#h

Maik


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Snaps sind anscheinend mehr als nur ein Notköder für Hecht !

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin ,


Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Snaps sind anscheinend mehr als nur ein Notköder für Hecht !
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm


die werde ich auf jeden Fall beim nächsten mal auch mitnehmen :q . Übrigens meinen Barsch den Ars.h , den hab ich mit einen alten Wobbler gefangen den es mal als Dreingabe bei Fisch & Fang gab :q . 

@Sven
wurde nachher noch mehr gefangen und wo bleiben die Bilder ??:q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reisender (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ein weiteres Hechttreffen in Schleswig-Holstein*

Der Sven diskutiert bestimmt mit Thomas....:m:m

Ob er den gewaltigen Hecht hier einstellen darf !!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Oder er ist grade bei Thomas, und macht aufnahmen wie der Thomas im Ballkleidchen um seinen Tisch rennt !!:m:m


----------

